# Boss bones from Petsmart - opinions?



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi folks, 

I see a lot of synthetic bones at the pet stores. Like Nylabone and like Boss Bones from Petsmart. My GSD loves Boss Bones. She can chew them for hours on end. 








Joyhound Boss Bones Femur Chew Dog Toy | dog Chew Toys | PetSmart


Joyhound Boss Bones Femur Chew Dog Toy at PetSmart. Shop all dog chew toys online




www.petsmart.com





I am wondering... are they harmless? I guess they must be. She is on number 4. They are a nylon/ wood mix and she gnaws at one end and must ingest some of those pieces (almost like grains of sand). I'll attach a photo.

Any thoughts? I sometimes do wonder about them.... I was wondering if anyone else uses them.

I also have elk antlers, which my dogs chew with a little less enthusiasm, and raw rib bones (frozen), which are a great hit. 

Thanks.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Here are some photos.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I feed raw, but would never feed Rib bones.
My friend lost his 10 week old puppy from a "Rib" bone. It went down his throat into his stomach and no one knew it. 
He had to be put to sleep 3 days later because of sepsis.

Something made of Wood and Nylon would not be my choice either. Try some real raw bones like pig trotter's.


----------

